# Should I get a Behringer ECM8000?



## bevo2000 (Dec 19, 2008)

Hello All,

I already have an RS Meter, but from reading the forums, it could only go up to 3K hz. I am trying to save money if possible so I won't purchase the Behringer ECM8000 if not necessary (I already have a Mackie mixer with phantom power). Will I be able to hear the difference between measuring full range vs up to 3khz? In other words, is the Behringer ECM8000 going to help me enough to justify the add'l purchase?

Thanks,
Dustin


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

It depends on what you are trying to do. Do you have a full range 1/3 oactive EQ that you will be adjusting to achive the correct flat response or are you just using REW to get levels correct and getting the lows to blend in with your main speakers and room?


----------



## bevo2000 (Dec 19, 2008)

tonyvdb,

Thanks for the reply. I am ordering the Behringer FBD as well. As you have guessed, my main goal is to integrate the subwoofer with the rest of the speakers (house curve). I have not yet taken any measurements, but it just sounds bad. What do you think?

Dustin


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

If your receiver already has YAPO or Audessey I dont really think it is necessary to buy the 8000 as you already have auto room correction built in. The blending of the mains with the sub should be your first priority just use what you have for now and see what happens.


----------



## bevo2000 (Dec 19, 2008)

I also have a ULTRAGRAPH-PRO-FBQ1502 (http://pro-audio.musiciansfriend.co...182489&src=3WFRWXX&ZYXSEM=0&CAWELAID=26019250) that I used for another purpose a while back. Could/should I use this for my mains?

Thanks,
Dustin


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Yes, as long as you using external amps to power the mains and not the internal amps of the receiver.


----------



## bevo2000 (Dec 19, 2008)

So would the connection be something like this? Processor/Receiver --> ULTRAGRAPH-PRO-FBQ1502 -- > Power Amp --> Mains?

Thanks,
Dustin


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

yes, that is correct. Are you using a processor and a receiver?


----------



## bevo2000 (Dec 19, 2008)

Right now I am using a Marantz SR6003, but in the very near future, I would like to upgrade to an Integra DHC 9.9.

By the way, is it difficult to integrate the ULTRAGRAPH-PRO-FBQ1502 with REW? I will post a new thread when I have everything set up.

thanks,
Dustin


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

The Marantz is the processor and receiver in one, once you get the Integra you will not use the Marantz and will need to have external amps for all channels that you use.
integrating the BFD or Ultargraph will be fairly easy particularly once you have the Integra as the inputs and outputs will be properly level matched.


----------



## bevo2000 (Dec 19, 2008)

Thanks for your help.


----------

